# How much is my Muni Mula Worth?



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Wondering if anyone could help with how much i could get for my lovely
1998 Kona Muni Mula,
Im only selling this becuase i need cash i love the bike but can no longer afford to keep it so it has to go

Frame has a few very minor marks but otherwise its in great shape,Everything is in mint condition,Its such a nice ride ive had a few newer Kona HT Cindercone,Firemountain, but this felt better IMO,

Specs:
Frame: 98 Kona Muni Mula
Fork: 01 Marzocchi Bomber Z.4 Air 
Stem : Ameoba something
Bars Bontrager Crowbar
Pedals: DMR V8
Cranks : Shimano LX hollowtech
Brakes: Shimano XTR V-Brakes
Levers: Shimano XTR
R/M: Shimano LX
F/M: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XT 
Wheels: Hubs: Deore Rims: Mavic 517x
Sram cassette and chain,

Reviews
http://mtbr.com/reviews/Bike/product_18714.shtml

Ive done alot of upgrades and was hoping to get a minimum of $740 but please tell me to up or down my price,


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

not really sure how some of these end up in the DH forum but in general used bikes go for at least 1/2 off retail (there are some exceptions). 

You also don't have any pictures so its hard to say without guessing that a 1998 bike has at least $100 of repairs to be done to it.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> not really sure how some of these end up in the DH forum but in general used bikes go for at least 1/2 off retail (there are some exceptions).
> 
> You also don't have any pictures so its hard to say without guessing that a 1998 bike has at least $100 of repairs to be done to it.


Actually lol i wasent supposed to post on here its just im that used to only posting on here i dident even think about the other sections My bad

$100 of repairs to be done to it

Like i said the frame is in mint condition and if you know about Kona HT they last a bloody long time and stay in great shape there is no repairs at all needed to the frame or the components,

I will get pics up shortly.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Like 350 to 400 bucks


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you would be lucky to get $300, considering you could get a P-series or an STP for not much more......


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you would be lucky to get $300, considering you could get a P-series or an STP for not much more......


Ive just been offered $750 so im taking it so it should be sold soon,Got to rememer how rare this bike is and how strong the frame is for a xc frame ive used it for light freeride loads of 8 ft drops and dident give me any problems and it held up very well,


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Imperial said:


> .....Got to rememer how rare this bike is and how strong the frame is for a xc frame....


i suppose i am jaded because i already had one and sold it to a friend a long time ago...


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Since aluminum is very susceptible to fatigue cracking over time and repeated use, I'd say an eight year old aluminum frame is worth pretty close to nothing. Considering the bike has been used for "loads of 8 ft drops" I figure catastrophic failure is due any moment now. The bike's value is only what you can part it out for.

Kn.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

K'Endo said:


> Since aluminum is very susceptible to fatigue cracking over time and repeated use, I'd say an eight year old aluminum frame is worth pretty close to nothing. Considering the bike has been used for "loads of 8 ft drops" I figure catastrophic failure is due any moment now. The bike's value is only what you can part it out for.
> 
> Kn.


Well there is no signs of the frame going to brake and i doubt it will unless you start doing stupid drops and riding very hard there is only a few marks and very minor dents,Im light and very smooth and have looked after the frame for the many years ive owned it,Kona make solid HT its been great and ive had many memorable rides on it,

Got some photos here there not that good pics cause my screen has broke on my digi cam

Im having problems uploading pics to the site so ive put them in a .rar

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=EE697E735AAF34D9


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't think you fully understand how metal fatigue actually works. Because fatigue cracks in aluminum often start on the *inside* of the tubing and work their way out, you are unlikely to see any cracks until there is a sudden, complete failure of the frame.

http://www.science.ca/askascientist/viewquestion.php?qID=2178

"Aluminum fatigues relatively quickly. Riding an aluminum frame for 7 years is considered long enough. Some manufacturers recommend only 5 years. In May 1995 Mountain Bike Action magazine published an article called "Aluminum Time Bomb". As it fatigues aluminum develops hairline fractures and then cracks. Both can be hard to detect as they often develop on the inside of the frame tubes. Any hard impact can worsen fatigue. In fact, it's not advisable to buy a used aluminum frame because there is no way to see the abuse it may have taken."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_frame#Aluminum_alloys

http://spokesmanbicycles.com/page.cfm?PageID=330

Kn.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

K'Endo said:


> I don't think you fully understand how metal fatigue actually works. Because fatigue cracks in aluminum often start on the *inside* of the tubing and work their way out, you are unlikely to see any cracks until there is a sudden, complete failure of the frame.
> 
> http://www.science.ca/askascientist/viewquestion.php?qID=2178
> 
> ...


M8 I know all this and i appreciate your time,I have snapped a couple of Ali frames but this Muni Mula has another few years in it before you have to start thinking there's something wrong,the drops i did where ones with really smooth landings and im only 133lbs the bike has never been riden hard,Mainly XC and very light FR,DH,If who buys it is only doing XC and riding to work and back it will go on for another good few years,
I have seRviced it very often and even got it inspected by my local shop earlier this year and they say the frame is perfectly fine.

Thanks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you would be lucky to get $300, considering you could get a P-series or an STP for not much more......


I think the best bet is to keep it....you will never get what you think it is worth


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I think the best bet is to keep it....you will never get what you think it is worth


I have allready got a offer for my asking price and even if that goes wrong i will shift it on ebay for at least 550 for sure,Ive sold my old firemountain for 635 on ebay and it dident even have better specs,I am confident i will get near abouts what i want for it obviously not many people will pay much for it but if i find the right people i will get near what i want,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Imperial said:


> I have allready got a offer for my asking price and even if that goes wrong i will shift it on ebay for at least 550 for sure,Ive sold my old firemountain for 635 on ebay and it dident even have better specs,I am confident i will get near abouts what i want for it obviously not many people will pay much for it but if i find the right people i will get near what i want,


hopefully you do,....finding the right person is key


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hopefully you do,....finding the right person is key


Its allways a pain when i want to find them too:eekster: I would love to keep it but its got to go no $$$.


----------

